# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أختي في الله حصني نفسك : أذكار للوقاية من الحسد والعين

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أدعية وأذكـــار للوقاية من الحسد والعين

يجب على المسلم أن يتحرز من العين ويتوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى في سائر أموره وقد كان النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يعوذ الحسن والحسين ويقول : " أعيذكما بكلمات الله التامة ، من كل شيطان وهامة ، ومن كل عين لامَّة " ويقول " هكذا كان إبراهيم يُعَوِّذُ إسحاق وإسماعيل عليهما السلام " ، رواه البخاري.

ويجب على المسلم كذلك أن يحصن نفسه من الشياطين من مردة الجن والإنس بقوة الإيمان بالله واعتماده وتوكله عليه ولجائه وضراعته إليه ، والتعوذات النبوية وكثرة قراءة المعوذتين وسورة الإخلاص وفاتحة الكتاب وآية الكرسي ، ومن التعوذات : 

 - أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ، ومن كل عين لامة . 

- أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق . 

- أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من غضبه وعقابه ومن شر عباده ومن همزات الشياطين وأن يحضرون . 

وقوله تعالى : ( حَسبِىَ اللهُ لاَ إله إِلاَّ هُوَ عَلَيهِ تَوَكَّلتُ وَهُوَ رَبُّ العَرشِ العَظِيمِ ) . 


ونحو ذلك من الأدعية الشرعية .. 


وفي حال وقوعها تستعمل العلاجات الشرعية وهي :

القراءة والرقية :
فقد قال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): " لا رقية إلا من عين أو حمة " وقد كان جبريل يرقي النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) باسم الله أرقيك من كل شئ يؤذيك من شر كل نفس أو عين حاسد ، الله يشفيك ، باسم الله أرقيك " . 

الاستغسال : 
وإن عرف العائن شرع استغساله بأن يغسل وجهه وكفيه في إناء ثم يغتسل به المعين ، لقول النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) في حق العائن : " وإذا استغسلتم فاغسلوا " .

----------


## القرآن أنيسي

جزاك الله خيراً أختي الفاضلة على هذه النصائح المفيدة

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكِ الله خيرًا أُخيتي الغاليـة ،،

وفقكِ الله ورعـاكِ ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكما الله مثله حبيباتي في الله
و للكلمة الطيبة أثر

----------


## أم رميساء

جزاك الله خيرا غاليــتي

----------


## الدرة المصونة

_جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء اختاه_
_نصائح قيمة_
_بارك الله فيك_

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة



----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

بارك الله فيكِ أخية .....
وجزا الله الأخوات خير الجزاء ......
بعد الإذن .....
" أخواتي بالنسبة لي فإني أرى حرجا في أن أطلب ماء وضوء العائن وإن كنت متيقنة أن العين أصابتني جراء نظراته، إلا أني أجد نفسي أستحيي من طلب ماء وضوءهـ !!
فمـــا قولكن ؟؟ وهل من طريقة غير مباشرة لأكون أكثر جرئة بمايتعلق بهذا الأمر؟

----------


## أم شهد

> " أخواتي بالنسبة لي فإني أرى حرجا في أن أطلب ماء وضوء العائن وإن كنت متيقنة أن العين أصابتني جراء نظراته، إلا أني أجد نفسي أستحيي من طلب ماء وضوءهـ !!
> فمـــا قولكن ؟؟ وهل من طريقة غير مباشرة لأكون أكثر جرئة بمايتعلق بهذا الأمر؟


أولًا :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إن بعض الظن إثم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، والكثير من الناس يتهمون بعضهم بالحسد والعين خطأ ؛ 
لذا عليكِ قبل فعل ذلك أن تكوني متيقنة ، لكن كيف تكونين متيقنة ولكِ الحق ؟؟
عندما تعلمين أن هذا العائن لم يدعُ بالبركة وقتما رآكِ 
أقصد لم يقل ( اللهم بارك فيها ) أو ( بارك الله فيها )
وليس المقصود أن يقول ما شاء الله تبارك الله كما يظن البعض ، انظري هـنا
فإن كانت هذا العائنة لم تدعُ بالبركة ومشكوك فيها ، فأنت لكِ الحق أن تطلبي دوائكِ منها ، بعد أن تشرحي موقفك ( مثلًا قولي لها : إن الله لايستحي من الحق ، وأنتِ لم تدعِي بالبركة عندما رأيتِني ، وفي يدكِ دوائي ، والنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقول " وإذا استغسلتم فاغسلوا " وتحكي لها عما حدث في عهد النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عندما عان أحد الصحابة الآخر ) ، وليكن ذلك بعيدًا عن الناس حتى لاتسببي لها الإحراج ، واعلمي أن كل عائن حاسد وليس كل حاسد عائنًا ، انظري هـنا ، يعني ليس من الضروري أن هذه التي حسدتكِ تكرهكِ وتتمنى زوال النعمة عنكِ ، فقد تكون لم تقصد هذا .
والله الموفق .

----------


## الذاكرة لله

بارك الله فيكِ أخية أمة الوهاب شميسة

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> فإن كانت هذا العائنة لم تدعُ بالبركة ومشكوك فيها ، فأنت لكِ الحق أن تطلبي دوائكِ منها ، بعد أن تشرحي موقفك ( مثلًا قولي لها : إن الله لايستحي من الحق ، وأنتِ لم تدعِي بالبركة عندما رأيتِني ، وفي يدكِ دوائي ، والنبي  يقول " وإذا استغسلتم فاغسلوا " وتحكي لها عما حدث في عهد النبي  عندما عان أحد الصحابة الآخر ) ، وليكن ذلك بعيدًا عن الناس حتى لاتسببي لها الإحراج ، واعلمي أن كل عائن حاسد وليس كل حاسد عائنًا ، انظري هـنا ، يعني ليس من الضروري أن هذه التي حسدتكِ تكرهكِ وتتمنى زوال النعمة عنكِ ، فقد تكون لم تقصد هذا .
> والله الموفق .


أكرمكِ الله أخيـَّـة، هذا الكلام على العين والرأس، وهو مستنبط من دليل ثابت بلاشكـ ..
دعيني أتكلم بشيء من الخصوصية، بالنسبة لي لا أجد في نفسي جرئة لأطلب ماء غسل أو وضوء، حاولت فعل ذلك مرارا ولم أفلح في ذلكـ، نسأل الله الإعانة .....

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أكرمكِ الله أخيـَّـة، هذا الكلام على العين والرأس، وهو مستنبط من دليل ثابت بلاشكـ ..
> دعيني أتكلم بشيء من الخصوصية، بالنسبة لي لا أجد في نفسي جرئة لأطلب ماء غسل أو وضوء، حاولت فعل ذلك مرارا ولم أفلح في ذلكـ، نسأل الله الإعانة .....


الدليل شرعي واضح لا غبار عليه يبق أن ييسر الله لك طلب ماء الغسل أو الوضوء ، أنصحك أختي الغالية باستخارة الله تعالى ، ثم الطلب و اتركي الأمر بيد الله ، و لا تنقطعي عن الدعاء  .

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

بإذن الله، نفع الله بكم وزادكم علما نافعا وعملا صالحا أختي الفاضلة .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أحسن الله إليكن جمبعا وبارك فيكن
جزاكن الله خيرا على هذا التفاعل الطيب 
...
وللكلمة الطيبة أثر ....

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ أختنا أمة الوهاب
ونعوذ بالله - تعالى - أن نَحسِد أو نُحسَد
وطهر الله قلوبنا من كل ما لا يرضيه.. آمين

افتقدناكِ, منذ يومين لم نسعد بطلتكِ البهية على المجلس..

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكِ أختي أمة الوهاب شميسة .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..




> بارك الله فيكِ أخية .....
> وجزا الله الأخوات خير الجزاء ......
> بعد الإذن .....
> " أخواتي بالنسبة لي فإني أرى حرجا في أن أطلب ماء وضوء العائن وإن كنت متيقنة أن العين أصابتني جراء نظراته، إلا أني أجد نفسي أستحيي من طلب ماء وضوءهـ !!
> فمـــا قولكن ؟؟ وهل من طريقة غير مباشرة لأكون أكثر جرئة بمايتعلق بهذا الأمر؟


أختي طويلبة علم حنبلية اذا تيقنتي ممن أصابتك بالعين فيمكنك جمع بعض الصديقات ومن بينهن من أصابتك بالعين ، ثم أحضري ماء وقولي احدي الأخوات مصابة بالعين وتريد مننا 
جميعا أن نغتسل لها ، واجعلي الجميع يغتسل ومن دون أن تذكري لهن من المقصودة ..
فقد رأيت ذلك في مجلس احدى الصديقات .. وقد قمنا جميعا بالوضوء ومن دون أي اعتراض ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا
هل يحسد الإنسان غيره دون قصد الحسد ؟؟؟: http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120181

----------

